# Seeds--the next guns and ammo



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I was at the feed store today and noticed the seed rack was picked clean. I mentioned it to the lady who works inside. She said that people who don't normally put in a garden have been buying seeds. (There's only 2000 people here so everyone knows everyone's business.) She said people who haven't come into the store in 10 years have been buying seeds. 

Obviously, people are "stocking up" on more than just guns and ammo.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Seeds, guns, ammo, food, water purification........ anyone else notice the only boom items under our turd in chief is crap to keep you alive???


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

They just started putting out the seeds here, way up north. There are plenty but I think we might get ours a bit earlier this year. I like to stock up after the spring rush, last year they were giving away bags of onion sets for like a buck, but seeds that will keep often go on sale too. After everyone plants their gardens around here it is often a great time to stock up for next year.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I try to have all my seeds before the new year, that gives me plenty of time to go hunting if my regular sources are sold out.

I do save many seeds that I plant but not all and some of what I plant are hybrids so no seed saving there. I do however, usually keep enough seeds on hand to plant 2 years of gardens so I would have plenty of time to grow extra of my heirlooms to take up the slack if all sources dried up.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I just got the odds and ends for seeds that I still needed yesterday. I will still buy some ever time I am out just because I can't help myself.

I think the run on supplies, or "hope holiday" has begun. I was at aldis yesterday and I have never seen the stock as low as that. Canned fruits, meats and veggies mostly too.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I noticed my favorite seed and feed store finally marked which ones were heirloom. For years, I had to ask. So that tells me people are asking for heirlooms and he got tired of pointing them out....

My herb store got a rack of Baker Heirloom and advertised in the paper. Every time I go visit him, I learn something! 

I've done tomatoes, and okra, that's about it, but I'm venturing out this year! My parents are real good about seeding and gardening......not so much myself but I think it's about time.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Check out the Seed Savers Exchange for good heirloom seeds (some organic, some not).
http://seedsavers.org

You don't have to be a member to order, though I decided to be a member to better support what they are doing.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*Texas heirloom seeds*

This might be of interest for those members in Texas:
http://texasheirloomseeds.com/


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you for the Texas Seed link. I hope to be moving back there in 6 months.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Even though I save seeds I just stocked up on some today. Bakers Creek and Totally Tomatoes. Bought some varieties I already have and a bunch of new ones to try. Can’t hurt to vacuum seal some and put them in the freezer.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm all for people buying and putting back seeds, but you have to wonder how many that are buying seeds (especially some of the advertised "vaults" and such) have ever actually planted a garden. "Survival Seeds" seem to be marketed to a group of people that think that when their pantry is empty and they're hungry, they'll just scatter seeds in the back yard in the morning and they'll have food in the evening. I know some people that seem to be thinking along those lines, and have no idea what is involved in planting, maintaining, harvesting, and preserving food from a garden.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> I'm all for people buying and putting back seeds, but you have to wonder how many that are buying seeds (especially some of the advertised "vaults" and such) have ever actually planted a garden. "Survival Seeds" seem to be marketed to a group of people that think that when their pantry is empty and they're hungry, they'll just scatter seeds in the back yard in the morning and they'll have food in the evening. I know some people that seem to be thinking along those lines, and have no idea what is involved in planting, maintaining, harvesting, and preserving food from a garden.


Especially the obsession with having "Heirloom" when what they need is OP.

Even then saving seed is a 2 year process for plants like cabbage. And it's not as simple as leaving them in the garden over winter. At least not here.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> I'm all for people buying and putting back seeds, but you have to wonder how many that are buying seeds (especially some of the advertised "vaults" and such) have ever actually planted a garden. "Survival Seeds" seem to be marketed to a group of people that think that when their pantry is empty and they're hungry, they'll just scatter seeds in the back yard in the morning and they'll have food in the evening. I know some people that seem to be thinking along those lines, and have no idea what is involved in planting, maintaining, harvesting, and preserving food from a garden.


which package can i get heirloom pizza rolls from?:sheeple:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think some people might be a bit confused about the difference between open pollinated and heirloom as well, but in most cases they will be better off starting with heirloom anyways, imo.
I know some people seem to have something against heirloom but not us. Our family has been farming and gardening forever and we have grown everything from genetically modified (canola) to seeds brought over by an old Baba from "the old country" and then adapted through natural selection for our particular growing conditions over the last 100 plus years.
That being said we are moving more and more to heirloom varieties, not just in the garden but also in our field crops. 
These varieties were selected for their ability to thrive in natural conditions, not a weed free, irrigated, fertilized, insect free sterile environment.
Others may have better luck with hybrids or more modern open pollinated varieties, for example if there are particularly bad diseases that you need a resistance for. 
We haven't found that to be the case for us however so every one should experiment for themselves to see what works in their own situation, nothing wrong with giving heirlooms a chance


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Learn how to save your own ...


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Learn how to save your own ...


That's what I'm working on! 

Although I find that I can't help myself when it comes to the seed packets. At Lowe's the other day I saw the new packs out - but I don't need any vegetable seeds (I saved from last year), so what do I do? I come home with a bunch of perennial flower seeds.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

k0xxx said:


> I'm all for people buying and putting back seeds, but you have to wonder how many that are buying seeds (especially some of the advertised "vaults" and such) have ever actually planted a garden. "Survival Seeds" seem to be marketed to a group of people that think that when their pantry is empty and they're hungry, they'll just scatter seeds in the back yard in the morning and they'll have food in the evening. I know some people that seem to be thinking along those lines, and have no idea what is involved in planting, maintaining, harvesting, and preserving food from a garden.


I'm not quite that bad because I grew up on a farm, but left college and the military while young. I'm afraid I've lost quite a bit of the specific knowledge of the regional specifics concerning planting times and such. I know there's not much difference, but the area is prone to late frosts and I would have to be careful not to fall into the trap of trying to plant too early. I also know little of disease control, especially with little or no chemical help from a coop that may or may not exist.

At least we still have the land, tractors and other farm equipment to make it easier (unless it's really bad) and even still have the simpler equipment that can be hooked to horses and mules but those would need some serious refurbishment as in replace all the wood, leather straps, clean/polish/sharpen the blades/disks that are usable etc.

This spring I plan on spending much more time there with my mother and learn what I can. Unfortunately, my time is limited during the school year, but after that, I can be there about 1/4 of my time (half at work, 1/4 taking care of my home and 1/4 there. 8 days a month should be a good start even if I miss a particular event, I can get the details and dates with an explanation on why she chose that time (eg. frost prediction).

Not much to learn about harvesting. Food is pretty obvious, tobacco I can remember since we raised soooo much (and it's just an option). Preservation is another area where I need much help. I know little to nothing. My job as a kid was to string and snap the beans, chop the cabbage, peel the tomatoes, cut the corn from the cob...etc. The actual canning (or fermenting sauerkraut) was done by the "adults"

And I'm way behind on the animals. My mother can tell every cow apart (from about 75 adults) and the lineage. They look mostly the same to me (I'm not a racist. I have friends that are cows  ) I would be so lost I something happened to her right now. I'm afraid it would be better for me to sell most of the cattle and horses instead of losing them due to my ignorance, but that's not what I want to do. Then again, I make good money at my current job and would like to keep working up until it's no longer beneficial as right now money spends quite well on the things I may need later.

One thing I can count on is the help of friends there. There's a group that have known each other for a while and help each other out by "trading" labor and land usage along with equipment. Eg. one of them is raising 20 acres of tobacco on our land in exchange for his help and equipment when we need to roll hay. I believe they would help me take care of everything and/or give me good advice... possibly even take care of the farm in trade for land usage.

I hate thinking about these things, but I have to start soon before the chance is gone.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

*labotomi*, it sounds as if you have a good plan and are off to a great start. Oh, and thanks for the "not a racist" comment. My sinuses are still burning from the coffee I blew through them! lol


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Labotomi, it sounds like you are in a pretty good position, personally I would try to learn more about planting and livestock etc, but it sounds like you are doing that anyways. In terms of regional specifics previous generations can be amazingly helpful in this regard as long as you put their knowledge into the context of the time. Recognizing the difference between animals can be really difficult especially with pure breeds of certain breeds (angus, cornish giants)
The point I really wanted to make though is that while a family or individual may be able to handle a farm on their own, in a shtf that may not be practical or even wise. A family could not handle the meat from even a few cows so what would be done with 50, most people don't realize how many people that would feed. So it would make sense to get some people to help in exchange for all that food anyways. In most bad scenarios that I have looked at labour becomes VERY cheap.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> )
> The point I really wanted to make though is that while a family or individual may be able to handle a farm on their own, in a shtf that may not be practical or even wise. A family could not handle the meat from even a few cows so what would be done with 50, most people don't realize how many people that would feed. So it would make sense to get some people to help in exchange for all that food anyways. In most bad scenarios that I have looked at labour becomes VERY cheap.


I understand and if SHTF the situation would change dramatically. A lot of what I posted was my lamenting the situation I would be in right now if something happened to my mother.

As far as I know, I am the only one in my family and my generation that has any intentions regarding the farm(s) of our parents. Most have moved much farther away and rarely visit. If something dramatic were to happen, it would be me and my children working with my friends that already are in that area. Since I can't know what will ultimately happen I don't have much information to plan concerning others. I do know that I need to learn how to do things myself even if it's for instructing others.

You're right about not needing that many cows for meat, but being able to sell a few steers every year would be nice whether it be for labor or whatever.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> A family could not handle the meat from even a few cows


You haven't met my crew at supper time have you?:rofl:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Monday at Meijer they were putting seeds out. They were so pretty, rack after rack. Alas I spent all my money on rice and bullets so I have to wait till tax check for seeds.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Monday at Meijer they were putting seeds out. They were so pretty, rack after rack. Alas I spent all my money on rice and bullets so I have to wait till tax check for seeds.


If you have reloading equipment for shotgun shells, you can load them with rice rather than bird shot. If you should accidentally shoot an attacker with a load of rock salt, the rock salt will slowly, and ever so painfully, dissolve. If you shoot that same attacker with rice the rice will slowly, and even more painfully, absorb body fluids and expand. Just saying... 

Edit: Oops...this really doesn't have anything to do with seed saving. Rather it is about an alternative use for rice. Who knew it was so versatile!?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> I'm all for people buying and putting back seeds, but you have to wonder how many that are buying seeds (especially some of the advertised "vaults" and such) have ever actually planted a garden. "Survival Seeds" seem to be marketed to a group of people that think that when their pantry is empty and they're hungry, they'll just scatter seeds in the back yard in the morning and they'll have food in the evening. I know some people that seem to be thinking along those lines, and have no idea what is involved in planting, maintaining, harvesting, and preserving food from a garden.


I'm always harping on people to practice with their preps. Just because you have seeds doesn't mean you have the skill to grow a garden and just because you have a ton of wheat in buckets doesn't mean you can make something with it. It is a big point of frustration for me when dealing with preppers.


----------

